# Florida Slot Racing - My Series Race #8 - Phoenix Raceways - Jacksonville



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The final race of the 2009 *My Series* Season is Saturday, September 12th at *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Austin says that the track will open at 8am. 

*Class Order*
GTP
Spec NASCAR
Spec 12
Box 12/15
Open (Expert) NASCAR

*Approximate Schedule*
Track Opens at 8:00am
Open practice till 8:30am
8:30am – 9:00am – GTP Practice Only
9:00am – 9:15am – GTP Tech and Concourse
9:20am – GTP Amateur Division
10:10am – GTP Experienced Division
11:00am – 11:30am – Spec NASCAR Practice Only
11:30am – 11:45am – Spec NASCAR Tech and Concourse
11:50am – Spec NASCAR Amateur Division
12:40pm – Spec NASCAR Experienced Division
1:30pm – 2:00pm – Lunch and Open Practice
2:00pm – 2:30pm – Spec 12 and Box 12 Practice
2:30pm – 2:45pm – Spec 12 and Box 12 Tech and Concourse
2:50pm – Spec 12
3:40pm – Box 12
4:30pm – 5:00pm – Open (formerly Expert) NASCAR Practice
5:00pm – 5:15pm – Open NASCAR Tech and Concourse
5:20pm – Open NASCAR

Should be done between 6:00pm and 6:15pm.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Florida Slot Car Racing race number eight wrapped up the 2009 *My Series* season at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida on Saturday, September 12, 2009. 

Thank you to Austin, Alex and the volunteers that got the track surface ready. And, thank you to Buddy Houser for forgoing racing to keep the program moving along. 


*Raceway Key* 
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Leesburg, FL 
PXR = Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*GTP - Amateur Division*
1. James "JP" Snyder - PXR - 198
2. Larry Ulsch - PXR - 190
3. Kenny Holton - TRB - 188
4. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 183
5. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 177
6. Jonathan Cook - MMR - 168
7. Cap Powell - PXR - 163
8. Mike Henry - PXR - 158
9. Bobby Beauchemin - MMR - 152


*GTP - Experienced Division*
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 217 + 19
2. John "JT" Thompson - PXR - 217 + 18
3. Bill Pinch - TRB - 208
4. Mike Rigsby - PXR - 204 + 14
5. Danny Zona - TRP - 204 + 8
6. Johnny Banks - PXR - 204 + 3
7. Matt Boman - TRB - 180


*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
1. James "JP" Snyder - PXR - 187
2. Cap Powell - PXR - 184
3. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 180
4. Larry Ulsch - PXR - 175
5. Bobby Beauchemin - MMR - 170
6. JJ Perry - MMR - 169
7. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 163
8. Jonathan Cook - MMR - 159
9. Larry Ehrhardt - MMR - 158
10. Mike Henry - PXR - 143


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. John "JT" Thompson - PXR - 197
2. Mike Rigsby - PXR - 192
3. William Burnside - None - 186
4. Jason Burnside - None - 185
5. Johnny Banks - PXR - 180
6. Terry Tawney - TRB - 179
7. Stuart Andrews - PXR - 170
8. Matt Boman - TRB - 157
9. Jim Yonkers - MMR - 15


*Spec Box 12*
1. Kenny Holton - TRB - 230
2. James "JP" Snyder - PXR - 228 + 14
3. Buddy Houser - PXR - 228 + 11
4. Matt Boman - TRB - 224
5. JJ Perry - MMR - 199
6. Larry Ulsch - PXR - 195
7. Austin Latham - PXR - 113


*Box 12/15*
1. William Burnside - None - 249
2. Kenny Holton - TRB - 241
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 232 + 9
4. Jason Burnside - None - 232 + 7
5. Matt Boman - TRB - 228
6. Johnny Banks - PXR - 215
7. Jeff Cox - TRB - 193
8. Elizabeth Joseph - PXR - 73
9. Danny Zona - TRP - 70


*Open NASCAR*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 205
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 200
3. William Burnside - None - 194
4. Jason Burnside - None - 188
5. Terry Tawney - TRB - 185
6. Wesley Dean, Sr. - PXR - 181
7. Kyle Hall - TRP - 180
8. Bobby Beauchemin - MMR - 172
9. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 165


*Next Race .... Saturday, October 10, 2009 - Awards Race. I heard that Bill Pinch elected to hold the race at The Race Place in Holly Hill, Florida*


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*Final Points My Series 2009*


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

2010 coming up!!!


----------

